# Authentic sx mini silicone sleeves



## shabbar (2/7/15)

any vendors gonna be stocking these authentic sleeves from yihi ?



@KieranD @JakesSA @Sir Vape @VapeGrrl


----------



## skola (2/7/15)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/black-sili...e-sx-mini-m-class-box-mod.t11993/#post-229663

Check @ComplexChaos

*EDIT; I see you already knew about that one and looking for authentics!! My bad..


----------



## Yiannaki (2/7/15)

shabbar said:


> any vendors gonna be stocking these authentic sleeves from yihi ?
> View attachment 30433
> 
> 
> @KieranD @JakesSA @Sir Vape @VapeGrrl


Wow these are epic! Nice find  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## LandyMan (2/7/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Wow these are epic! Nice find
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I also like them @Yiannaki ... I prefer the open buttons to the ones we currently have


----------



## Riaan Gerber (2/7/15)

Will also be interested


----------



## shabbar (2/7/15)

just a quick q to those who have the sleeves , are they open at the bottom ?


----------



## Yiannaki (2/7/15)

shabbar said:


> just a quick q to those who have the sleeves , are they open at the bottom ?



yep they are open at the bottom


----------



## shabbar (2/7/15)

so how do you prevent scuff marks ? i want my baby protected from all elements lol


----------



## Yiannaki (2/7/15)

shabbar said:


> so how do you prevent scuff marks ? i want my baby protected from all elements lol



buy a wrap and only use the sticker for the base


----------

